# Turbo30(tflex) : is it worth keeping around?



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

What do YOU folks do with your CE T30...

The old trusty Turbo30(flex).. is it worth to keep for anything anymore?
its a waste to even sell it.. for what 50$? I use it now to cycle or test lipo batts on discharge.. and thats about it... Anyone have any other uses or ideas what I could use it for? hehe.


----------



## wurthusa (Feb 13, 2005)

RCMits said:


> What do YOU folks do with your CE T30...
> 
> The old trusty Turbo30(flex).. is it worth to keep for anything anymore?
> its a waste to even sell it.. for what 50$? I use it now to cycle or test lipo batts on discharge.. and thats about it... Anyone have any other uses or ideas what I could use it for? hehe.


I bought two of them for $20 shipped each. We still have a 4 cell legend class so I use them for that. I felt bad about paying $20 for 1 because it cost almost $12 to ship. Hard to believe a charger that was the must have years ago is now worth $8.

The cases were so discolored that I "had" to paint them. I went with a satin black and even though they're not worth much, they do look pretty pimp in the pits and really, isn't that what matters most?


----------



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

i painted mine black, re-routed the power wires to the back with a detachable plugs, and rerouted the charge wires to the front.. so its "dear" to me... hehe. just wondering....


----------



## LowClassCC (Apr 9, 2009)

thought about slapping a new eprom into it to use with the higher capacity nimh batteries? would be worth the $25 to upgrade it even if you were just going to sell it.

http://www.competitionelectronics.com/pages/upgrades.html


----------



## nitro4294 (Oct 15, 2004)

*I threw in the new chip and still use it to charge batteries so the grand kids can bash around in the back yard and discharge my lipos, at least until my 35BL gets back from CE with it's lipo upgrade.:thumbsup:*


----------



## BullFrog (Sep 24, 2002)

I sent my back to CE to get the lipo conversion. It's worth it plus I can cycle my lipos and make a graph(35Bl). I can also charge my Legends packs and my Tamiya tank batteries.Got two more that need to go back to CE for the conversion.


----------



## SlaminRC17 (Nov 4, 2003)

I do not believe the Turbo 30 can be upgraded to Lipo (atleast thats what CE said when I sent in my two 35BL's to be upgraded.).
Kevin


----------



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

the turbo30 9 button model.. (with turboflex) not the 5 button original


----------



## SlaminRC17 (Nov 4, 2003)

OOOHHHH, I'm sorry I know I sent my T30, and two T35's. And only my 35's were able to get updated.


----------



## PGoogs (May 8, 2003)

I'm confused! I thought none of the 30's could be upgraded. I have a 30 with the Indy Car on it, 9 buttons and says Turbo Flex on the front. Is this upgradeable?
Paul


----------



## wurthusa (Feb 13, 2005)

I think any 30 series isn't upgradeable to lipo.


----------



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

you cant upgrade it to lipo (the 9 button).. you can ONLY eprom chip the 9 button to have an no limit MAH setting. (no more stopping and restarting the charge for the 4000+ batteries...

Turbo30 Turboflex - (9 buttons), A program version is available that removes the charge mah output limit. This makes the T30TF compatible with all sizes of Nimh and Nicd batteries. It is an Eprom chip in a socket that you can install yourself. Cost is $25.00 plus shipping. 

The Turbo 35 can be upgraded to lipo: 

Turbo35 - Lipo update is now available for $50.00 plus return shipping. 1 or 2 cell Lipo capability. The unit must be returned for the upgrade. Testing and calibration is included. Nimh/Nicd operation is retained and charge mah limits have been removed.

this is all posted here:

http://www.competitionelectronics.com/pages/upgrades.html


----------



## PGoogs (May 8, 2003)

Just getting back into the racing scene after 4 years "retirement" LOL. Can a Turbo 30 Turbo Flex be used to run Brushless motors and/or discharging LiPos? For the little I would get selling it, it may be worth keeping on the bench at home although I may still try to sell it.
Paul G.


----------



## SlaminRC17 (Nov 4, 2003)

I'd say you could discharge, but I don't know why youd want to... None of them can run a brushless motor, you've gotta run them with an appropriate ESC... 
Kevin


----------

